# VR-Headsets: Alternativen zu Vice und Oculus?



## Ugh-Tech (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege, mir ein VR-Headset zuzulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, welches es sein soll.
Prinzipiell hört man eigentlich immer nur von Vive und Oculus (oder in der aktuellen PCGH von Pimax), aber irgendwie taugen die mir alle nicht...
- Vive hat soweit ich weiß kein eigenes Tracking, sondern die entsprechende Fläche muss von den Boxen "ausgeleuchtet" werden --> kann ich räumlich nicht gut realisieren, außerdem habe ich nicht vor, in der Gegend herumzuwandern, sondern bleibe in meinem Stuhl sitzen - die Brille ist so gesehen reiner Monitor-Ersatz. Tracking über im Headset integrierte Kameras fände ich daher sinnvoller
- Pimax hat kein OLED-Display verbaut, weshalb "schwarz" nicht wirklich "schwarz" ist (siehe PCGH-Test) --> nachdem ich auch Elite VR spielen will, sollte es schon OLED sein
- Oculus ist halt Facebook. Ich halte nichts von dem Konzern und werde daher auch keines seiner Produkte kaufen.

Was gibt es denn noch an Headsets, die zum Spielen geeignet sind?


----------



## Alreech (30. Oktober 2018)

Schau mal hier rein, wenn Du das noch nicht gemacht hast.
Virtual-Reality - EDDE Suite

Ich tendiere gerade zur Pimax, die hat zumindest 3 DOF Headtracking (also Nicken und Schwenken des Sichtfeldes). Das die LCDs nicht richtig schwarz sind halte ich für weniger kritisch als das kleinere Sichtfeld & den stärkeren Screendoor Effekt der anderen Brillen.
Allerdings werde ich das ganze noch etwas verschieben, da ich für VR auch eine neue GraKa und eventuell ein neues Netzteil brauche.


----------



## Newb (30. Oktober 2018)

Da gäbe es nur noch die Windows Mixed Reality Headsets. Meiner Meinung nach die besten in Sachen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Sind LCDs, aber dafür höher aufgelöst. Gab schon Angebote wo man die für 200-250€ bekommen konnte. Und die haben Inside-Out Tracking, keine externen Sensoren die man platzieren muss. Dafür ist das Tracking nicht so "perfekt" wie bei den anderen, so wie ich das aber mitbekommen habe soll das nicht so tragisch sein. Sind aber auch nur die Standard 100-110 Field of View Headsets, bis jetzt kann nur die Pimax deutlich mehr, die Pimax würde ich auch eher als Gen2 VR Headset klassifizieren. Benötigt aber das gleiche Tracking wie die Vive.


----------



## onlygaming (5. November 2018)

Was ist denn mit der Samsung Odyssey? HMD Odyssey - Windows Mixed Reality Headset Computing Accessories - XE800ZAA-HC1US | Samsung US 

Wird leider aktuell noch nicht nach Europa ausgeliefert.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (6. November 2018)

Ja, die Odyssey wäre cool, wenn sie denn verfügbar wäre - soweit ich etwas dazu gefunden habe, ist auch nicht geplant, dass sie in Europa auf den Markt kommt.

Ich denke, ich werde noch bis Ende Januar oder so warten und hoffen, dass bis dahin etwas Entsprechendes in D verfügbar ist. Danke für eure Anregungen!


----------



## Cruach (8. November 2018)

Da würde ich aber dann das +-Modell der Odyssee nehmen, da nahezu kein SDE mehr erkennbar.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (8. November 2018)

Wenn sie's denn nach Europa schafft...


----------



## Cruach (8. November 2018)

Importieren ist auch ne Möglichkeit. Die alte Odyssee kann man z.B. über Amazon.com importieren. Natürlich wäre ein Direktvertrieb in Europa viel besser!


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. November 2018)

Ich hab ein MR-Headset von Acer, also WMR 
Bis jetzt habe ich damit aber fast nur Techdemos "gespielt" einziges richtiges Game ist Beat Saber, das funktioniert aber großartig und macht viel Spaß´

Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zu Vive/Oculus, da ich die noch nie testen konnte.

Einziges Manko ist mMn, dass es einige gute VR-Titel nicht für die WMR gibt. 
aber es gibt ja zwischen Vive/Oculus auch exclusives, die nur auf einem Headset laufen.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Dezember 2018)

Für sitzende Erfahrungen wäre die Rift zwar die beste Wahl, aber wenn du Facebook nicht unterstützen willst, aber auch Roomscale nicht in Frage kommt (was schade ist, da mit den Steam-VR-Sensoren von der Vive die meisten anderen Brillen kompatibel sind), bleibt nur eine Windows Mixed Reality Brille. Da kann man sich die Lenovo Explorer anschauen. Aber auch ASUS und viele andere bieten gute Brillen. ABER sie alle nutzen LCD-Displays. Die einzige mir bekannte WMR-Brille mit OLED ist die Samsung Odyssey, welche es aktuell nicht in Europa gibt. Man kann sie über Big Apple Buddy bestellen. Für mehr Infos, lies meinen Thread durch. Da habe ich einige Brillen verglichen. Einige hielten es für Werbung. Ich für meinen Teil wollte nur meine Erfahrungen niederschreiben und darauf hinweisen, dass Half Life VR grade von Valve entwickelt wird^^


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege, mir ein VR-Headset zuzulegen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, welches es sein soll.
> Prinzipiell hört man eigentlich immer nur von Vive und Oculus (oder in der aktuellen PCGH von Pimax), aber irgendwie taugen die mir alle nicht...


Die perfekte Brille gibt es noch nicht, es sei denn du willst 3000€ und mehr ausgeben (StarVR).


Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> - Vive hat soweit ich weiß kein eigenes Tracking, sondern die entsprechende Fläche muss von den Boxen "ausgeleuchtet" werden --> kann ich räumlich nicht gut realisieren, außerdem habe ich nicht vor, in der Gegend herumzuwandern, sondern bleibe in meinem Stuhl sitzen - die Brille ist so gesehen reiner Monitor-Ersatz. Tracking über im Headset integrierte Kameras fände ich daher sinnvoller


Hier bist du falsch informiert. Die Vive kannst du auch mit einem Tracker verwenden, sitzend oder stehend ist egal. Den kannst du beispielsweise über deinem Monitor platzieren.


Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> - Pimax hat kein OLED-Display verbaut, weshalb "schwarz" nicht wirklich "schwarz" ist (siehe PCGH-Test) --> nachdem ich auch Elite VR spielen will, sollte es schon OLED sein


Dies müsste man tatsächlich mal testen. Ohne Vergleich zu einem OLED Panel, könnte man eventuell auch mit der Pimax 5K+ zufrieden sein.



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> - Oculus ist halt Facebook. Ich halte nichts von dem Konzern und werde daher auch keines seiner Produkte kaufen.


Dito.



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn noch an Headsets, die zum Spielen geeignet sind?


Es gibt einige wenige High End Headsets, die den aktuellen Consumer Headsets überlegen sind. Aber deren Preis ist relativ hoch. Vielleicht wäre die VivePro etwas für dich?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Dezember 2018)

Die Vive ist mit nur einer Basisstation in ihrem Trackingbereich eingeschränkt. Das kann bei typischen Seated-VR-Spielen wie Simulationen zum Problem werden, weil man nicht über die Schulter nach hinten gucken kann. Und Infotainment-Anwendungen mit 360°-Rundumblick scheiden komplett aus. Wenn man Tracking nur an einem Sitzplatz braucht, ist die Ausleuchtung mit einem zweiten Lighthouse von hinten aber auch sehr einfach möglich. Mehr als eine freie Ecke im Regal und einen Stromanschluss braucht es nicht. Probleme mit dem Setup hat man erst, wenn man das ganze Volumen eines Raumes für Roomscale ausleuchten möchte.


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Dezember 2018)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Die perfekte Brille gibt es noch nicht, es sei denn du willst 3000€ und mehr ausgeben (StarVR).



Die StarVR One wird "nur" 2800€ kosten  Aber dann würde ich gleich zwei RTX Titan mit einpacken. Wer so viel Geld für eine Brille ausgibt  



> Es gibt einige wenige High End Headsets, die den aktuellen Consumer Headsets überlegen sind. Aber deren Preis ist relativ hoch. Vielleicht wäre die VivePro etwas für dich?



Eine Vive pro kostet alleine 879€ bei alternate.de. Da ist eine Pimax 5k+ schon günstiger. Allerdings wird es auch eine 5k pro geben, welche auf OLED setzen wird. Aber die kostet dann wieder 999€... 
Es ist und bleibt eine schwere Entscheidung. Samsung Odyssey+ bietet QHD bei OLED für 500€. Vive Pro bietet gleiches (aber mit Fliegengitter-Effekt) für (mit Sensoren) 1400€. Pimax 5k Pro kostet 999€, wenn sie denn mal rauskommt, aber dafür keine Sensoren und Controller. Ich würde aktuell einfach eine Vive nehmen und auf bessere Brillen warten, hätte ich keine geile WMR-Brille^^ Aber sowas willst du ja nicht.


----------



## michelangelus (10. Dezember 2018)

Hallo.

Hab mir die Lenovo Explorer gekauft(199€) und bin vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis positiv überrascht.
Das Bild ist sogar etwas besser als das der Vive (hatte ich einen Monat gemietet), Tracking funktioniert bei meinen Spielen (Moss, BeatSaber, ProjectCars, div.Techdemos) genauso gut.
Zum Zeit überbrücken, bis qualitativ wirklich gute Brillen verfüg- und bezahlbar sind, ist das echt eine Alternative.
Mir schwebt so etwas wie die Pimax 5k+ mit Wirelessadapter für max.1000€ vor, mit Handels- und Servicepartner hier vor Ort in Deutschland.

Gruß


----------



## Zubunapy (10. Dezember 2018)

Die Lenovo ist super, fast so gut wie die Odyssey^^


----------

